
Having a Home by a Star Architect Is Amazing, Until You Try to Sell It - therealcreature
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-16/having-a-home-by-a-star-architect-is-amazing-until-you-try-to-sell-it
======
bingotips
Is anyone surprised by this? If you can afford one of these houses you have
enough money to build exactly what you want instead.

